

Paul Graham - office hours live at TC Disrupt - scootklein
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/techcrunch-disrupt-day-3-livestreaming-for-you-right-here-right-now/

======
endergen
Turns out got I called up but wasn't there. I wasn't notified that I was
included. I'm a startup so I wasn't able to fly out unless I knew I was in.

My Company is Emotely, check out the Teaser Video here: <http://emotely.com/>

Michael specifically said he thought Emotely looked cool. Here is the mention
by Mike/Paul (Skip to 3:58): <http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14951420>

It was probably assumed that I'd be there and just had to show up,

------
phlux
This was great. One funny quote from PG _"Who would have thought that one
could use recruiting as a way to make money"_

PG: Isn't that exactly what the YC program does!!! Recruit startups to find
the best investment opportunities!

